# Tallest Funnel



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

What merchant vessel in modern times had the tallest funnel (what was the height)I was told it was CITY OF BRISBANE/WINCHESTER or NESTOR class?(Read)


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

I always thought it was Pasteur


----------



## Neil McInnes (Jun 24, 2005)

Dunedin Star would have to be up there.


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

This one?


----------



## muldonaich (Nov 19, 2005)

i was told it was the louis pasteur i think she was later named bremen kev.


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

It would appear that Nestor's was 80 feet.. http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5655761091/
Anyone know how tall Pasteur's was?


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Blue Flu - TSS NESTOR built 1913.
Regards
Hugh


----------



## janbonde (Jun 19, 2005)

*jan*

Always thought the pastuer was the largest not the tallest
;


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Always thought it was NESTOR but... http://rolandanderson.se/saxonia.php
SAXONIA's funnel at 106 feet was taller.

Regards
Hugh


----------

